# Coldwater tank ideas?



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

ok. I have a normal 3ft long coldwater aquarium and I'd like ideas for something else to go in it along with the fish I already have.

Currently there's 3 comets, one shubunkin ( the other died ), and a freshwater eel.

I'd like something non fishy such as snails or something else but I dont want my fish and eel to eat it.

Anyone got any ideas just to add some variation of the tank?

Thanks

Jake


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

i don't think you should put anymore in, and comets really need to be in a pond

when you say freshwater eel...? what size are your fish in comparison?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought the only freshwater eel was tropical:hmm:. I'd stick the commets and shubunkin into a pond, and start again with Fancy Goldfish, or Danios/minnows and some other species (you can create a really nice tank with these). Try with Black Moors, or maybe lion heads?.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

The eel is one that my brother decided to put in the tank after finding it in a ditch is its in there now and living happily 

The eel is about 1.5 times the length of the shubunkin. none of the fish are over 2 inches long and the commets are about 1" each.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

If I had a three foot coldwater tank, I'd put in a shoal of Rosy Barbs. : victory:

Not sure if there is anything non-fishy you can add, apart from shrimp maybe. :hmm:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I dont think there is any cold water shrimp Ma *cough* Trillian...:whistling2:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

I thought Esfa mentioned them once...:hmm:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

cherry shrimp can live in coldwater, but not with goldfish.

there's a few freshwater native shrimp as well which can go in coldwater, but again the goldfish will have a meal.

Can you get a pic of this eel? : victory:

some fish you could get are:
*Bitterling *(_Rhodeus sericeus_)
*Rainbow Dace *(_Cyprinella lutrensis_)

also, chinese hillstream loaches. : victory:
Apple snails, too.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info .

I will try and get a pic of the eel when its next out and not hiding away under the rocks


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Not the best of pics cos as soon as I got the camera out he decided to bury himself in the gavel. The little bugger


----------



## jenky (Sep 22, 2008)

how cold is your cold water tank?

i dont keep cold water but my mother dose and her tank is in the livingroom and keeps a decent constant temp in there. at the moment she actually has a couple of common tropical plecs in her tank and 2 syno catfish which some one gave her and there all liveing together fine eating well and are healthy. i would not have advised her to do this but i dont visit that often and they were put in without my knowing about it. after seeing them i was happy to leave them inthere with no complaint from me, other then to keep a very close eye on things for a good while.

i was also told to keep a group of tropical crystal shrips at room temp and not at tropical temps as if the water was to hot they dident do as well. but im no expert on them at all i am just starting to look into them at the moment.


----------



## jenky (Sep 22, 2008)

it may have been cherry shrimp i was told about.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

well the tanks in the living room so about room temp so I'm guessing about 21C I'm not 100% sure the exact temp.


----------

